# "F**k It, I Quit" Marijuana Advocate Faces Decades In Prison



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2016)

"F**k It, I Quit" Marijuana Advocate Faces Decades In Prison 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7wGXWBLVEw[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7wGXWBLVEw






In 2014, Charlo Green made headlines when she quit her job as a news reporter on air. Greene ended her segment on marijuana by revealing she was a proponent of legalization and the owner of the Alaska Cannabis Club, the subject of her report. Ana Kasparian, Grace Baldridge (PopTrigger) and Maz Jobrani (Jimmy Vestvood: Amerikan Hero) hosts of The Young Turks break, it down. Tell us what you think in the comment section below. https://www.tytnetwork.com/join

Charlo Greene did not plan to curse on live television, but on 22 September 2014, the words came pouring out.

Then a reporter for KTVA, a station in Alaska, Greene ended her segment on marijuana by revealing that she was a proponent of legalization  and was the owner of the Alaska Cannabis Club, the subject of her news report.

**** it, I quit, she said, before abruptly walking off camera. The 26-year-olds stunt shocked her colleagues and made her a viral sensation overnight.

Read more here: https://www.theguardian.com/society/2...

Hosts: Ana Kasparian, Grace Baldridge, Maz Jobrani

Cast: Ana Kasparian, Grace Baldridge, Maz Jobrani


----------



## TastyCough (Oct 26, 2016)

this is too bad, I was hoping things would turn out better for her after that risky stunt


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone have any news on what happened after this? I was following it somewhat but it seems to have fallen out of the news.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Cannabis Activist and Former News Anchor Charlo Greene Releases Debut Hip Hop Singles

By TWB 

Charlo Greene, the Alaskan news anchor, turned viral cannabis activist just released two debut hip hop singles and is currently planning a freedom tour. (Scroll down to listen!)

The newly minted MC will be traveling the US to raise awareness about cannabis prohibition and her own ongoing experience dealing with prohibition starting in early December. Charlo will be hitting at least six cities, including Denver, Detroit, DC, Los Angeles and Portland during what she refers to as her last days of freedom.

Charlo first shared her music project and upcoming plans with the supporters of her online crowdfunding campaign and with her social media followers during a Facebook live stream.

She invited them to request an appearance or tour date in their city to hear live performances of a number of original songs including Kush Ups pt. 2, an upbeat stoner anthem and I Wanna Smoke with Somebody.

The later of which is a modern take on Whitney Houstons I Wanna Dance With Somebody, mixed with a conscious lyrical flow that touches on police killings, systematic oppression and of course, weed.

In the first verse of I Wanna Smoke with Somebody, Charlo shines a light on modern day lynchings:
No justice no peace/We march in the streets/More bodies says that they not hearing a thing/Korryn to Mike Brown/All way back to Till/They lynchin us and I know just how it feel/I just wanna be/Wont let me be free/Did everything right now they coming for me.​Check out and listen to I Wanna Smoke with Somebody & Kush Ups pt. 2 below!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za_pUSROV1c[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za_pUSROV1c

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Up82nqtcw[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Up82nqtcw

For more information about Charlos upcoming tour, subscribe to the CharloGreene.com newsletter.

https://www.theweedblog.com/cannabi...nna-smoke-somebody-kush-ups-pt-2/#prettyPhoto


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Oct 31, 2016)

LOL Hopefully this means she's doing okay!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2016)

I hope so.  

It looks like she may be looking to raise some visability to her plight and to raise some cash as well.  Lawyers are expensive.

Nothing she did should cost her decades in prison.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Nov 4, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> I hope so.
> 
> It looks like she may be looking to raise some visability to her plight and to raise some cash as well.  Lawyers are expensive.
> 
> Nothing she did should cost her decades in prison.



Totally agreed. Wish they'd just fast-track nationwide legalization instead of continuing to ignore the obvious.


----------

